# Frequency of Pullups



## WilliamB (Mar 3, 2006)

I was curious how many days a week can someone do pullups and still be beneficial....Avoid overtrainging I guess you could say....How offten do people in the service do them? Every other day..Every three days?


----------



## Nate K (Mar 3, 2006)

It depends on a few things......If your just going out there and maxing out on pullups one time then it is not going to contribute to overtraining very much.


----------



## MeatheadSam (Mar 3, 2006)

I do chins every back workout


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 3, 2006)

That is going to depend on how hard they are for you (The intensity), how close to failure you go, the rest of your training program, rest and nutrition, etc.

I go through some weeks where I do pullups like 5 days during the week.  However, several of those sessions include doing them as part of a circuit and not going anywhere near failure.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That is going to depend on how hard they are for you (The intensity), how close to failure you go, the rest of your training program, rest and nutrition, etc.
> 
> I go through some weeks where I do pullups like 5 days during the week.  However, several of those sessions include doing them as part of a circuit and not going anywhere near failure.



How was your growth when you didn't train to failure and was doing the exercise 5 days a week?
The reason I ask is because I can only do 5 honest pullups before my form goes to shit, and I haven't been making any progress lately. I was thinking about going for 3x3, 3 times a week. 
I would like to hear what you have to say about that.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 4, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> How was your growth when you didn't train to failure and was doing the exercise 5 days a week?
> The reason I ask is because I can only do 5 honest pullups before my form goes to shit, and I haven't been making any progress lately. I was thinking about going for 3x3, 3 times a week.
> I would like to hear what you have to say about that.



It doesn't negatively affect my growth or strength gains.  Really, growth seems to pretty much be a product of diet for myself.  I grow if I weight train competently, regardless of my cardio.  As long as I compensate by adding more calories to my diet I'm fine.  I think most people would get the same results if they just counted their calories, ate the right foods, learned about nutrient timing, and ate more frequently.

It seems reasonable enough to do pullups that frequently.  I would at least change up your grip often though.  You may also consider throwing pulldowns in there on occasion.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 5, 2006)

i will often do pullups every time I train.


----------



## WilliamB (Feb 27, 2007)

Just going back through some posts I made and came across this one.  Pullups are one of the best lifts for the back yes? Can doing pullups with various grips make up the majority of back workout? Throw some rows in at the end or something.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 27, 2007)

along with deadlifts, yeah, they are great.  go with weighted pullups to progress


----------



## Quixote (Feb 27, 2007)

I do pullups 4 days in six days. (Push/Pull splits, two day on one day off cycle)

Once you'd be able to do weighted pullups with a certain weight then you could train in a wide rep range.

In my case, I superset light-midium-rep(8-10) pullups with my benchpresses in my chest day, then I do heavy-low-rep(3-5) pullups as the main exercise in my back day(next day). 

But then I always train _not to failure_.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 27, 2007)

P-funk said:


> i will often do pullups every time I train.



Holy shit really?  I do pullups once a week.  I dont put them anywhere else cuz of my program, but why are pullups not associated with overtraining?

What if you did bench every time you trained?  Even with different grips?


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 27, 2007)

You couls do push ups with different stances almost everyday I think it would be hard to overtrain.


----------



## Focus (Feb 27, 2007)

P-funk said:


> i will often do pullups every time I train.



Same here. I see pullups/chinups the same way I see pushups, something you can do 5-6 days a week easily.

Do training sets though, like Kel was talking about earlier. Pick a number that is slightly over 50% max effort, and do a few sets of that everytime you hit the gym. Maxing out on pullups once a week would work, and this would only make sense if it fell on your back day.


----------



## katt (Feb 27, 2007)

I only do them once a week.... maybe I should do them more often.


----------



## WilliamB (Feb 27, 2007)

So you all think that the main difference between pullups every day or once a week depends on if your "maxing out" on pullups or basically going to failure with multiple sets?

I did pullups yesterday and I had a mad pump after (it was my back day) Did them to failure then did them with the assist. I probably should wait a couple days before doing that again yea?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 27, 2007)

I wouldnt do them right away again "to failure."

To those of you that include pullups close to every time you train, are you actually doing dedicated sets?  Or are you just throwing them in between sets (like abs or calfs)?


----------



## katt (Feb 27, 2007)

I do dedicated sets


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 27, 2007)

I think people are mistaking chin-ups/pull-ups you'd perform in a back/pull day to doing them in a circuit, or doing them to warm-up, etc.

I do weighted chin-ups on my back days, but throughout the week I'll perform pull-ups to warm-up whether it be a leg day, an arm day, a chest day, a shoulder day, a push day, a pull day.. whatever.


----------



## plewser2006 (Feb 27, 2007)

i do pullups every other day

i just do them to failure
one set of about 20
sometimes less, sometimes more

my personal best is 27 without dismounting
but i dont normally approach that number unless i have taken a few days to rest

the world record is 57 in one minute last time i checked...


----------



## plewser2006 (Feb 27, 2007)

keep in mind that im only  160pounds


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 27, 2007)

Ohh, I havent forgotten!


----------



## fufu (Feb 27, 2007)

Shit, I haven't done these in a long time.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 28, 2007)

plewser2006 said:


> my personal best is 27 without dismounting


Judging by your foto.  


I don't get this discussion tbh, it doesn't mean much if you don't know the program.


----------



## plewser2006 (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah... judjing by my photo??

when i was 8 in PE i failed misurably in front of my intire class to do a single pullup

my dad and i built a pullup bar, and for the past 11 years ive been doing calisthenics

just because i dont have 20 inch bi's doesnt mean i cant pull my own body weight repeatadly..

lets remember

size doesnt equal indurance

and indurance doesnt equal size



strap 10 pounds to each of my ankles and i probably reach failure at 8 pullups



marines out of bootcamp often do 25 pullups...
and not all of them weight 200+ pounds

maybe i can do more pullups than you because you weight more...

ever thought of that?

anyways
its very hard to overtrain on pullups
unless your doing them as a set workout
like 4 sets of 12 pullups
you would want to rest for a few days befor doing them again


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 28, 2007)

And spelling really is a virture.


----------



## plewser2006 (Feb 28, 2007)

i didnt realize the incorrect spelling of my vocabulary would stunt my gains, or inhibit me from reaching any of my goals...


but in the future i will proof read my entries


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 28, 2007)

Regardless of how much you weigh, a 27RM doesn't become a 8RM if you add 20 pounds.

You could be doing 27 high-speed plyometric power pullups, but if you're talking about controlled perfect form dead hang pulls, you're talking about different numbers. And those will lead to overtraining just as fast as bentover rows, deadlifts, or bench presses. It all amounts to the recovery you get.

Anyway, I'm not going into a 'yes' 'no' discussion here.


----------



## WilliamB (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn can you all feel the testosterone flowing up in here?!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 1, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Regardless of how much you weigh, a 27RM doesn't become a 8RM if you add 20 pounds.
> 
> You could be doing 27 high-speed plyometric power pullups, but if you're talking about controlled perfect form dead hang pulls, you're talking about different numbers. And those will lead to overtraining just as fast as bentover rows, deadlifts, or bench presses. It all amounts to the recovery you get.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not going into a 'yes' 'no' discussion here.



I dont like this kid, but he has a good point.


27 pullups is nothing but a good bragging number.  I dont seem how it could be good for anything else.  Just like a bench max.

For hypertrophy or power, strap some weights to your shit and continue to grow.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 1, 2007)

plewser2006 said:


> i didnt realize the incorrect spelling of my vocabulary would stunt my gains, or inhibit me from reaching any of my goals...
> 
> 
> but in the future i will proof read my entries



 If you can spell and use good grammar, I dont see why you wouldnt use it here...or anywhere for that matter.

But hey, if you dont mind getting questioned or mocked in every other post, go ahead, I know I will enjoy the show!


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 1, 2007)

I've done 1 pullup with 100 lbs hanging off teh belt.

That was kinda hard.


----------



## Focus (Mar 1, 2007)

plewser2006 said:


> i do pullups every other day
> 
> i just do them to failure
> one set of about 20
> ...




Very impressive. 27 is awesome. The other posts are of mere jealosy - don't read them twice. Nothing has really been accomplished past this post. You mentioned the USMC... are you joining?


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 1, 2007)

I used to be able to do 3 sets of 20, I'm not sure if I could do that now. I think pullups and chinups like pushups get easier the more you do them- like every other day. It does also help being lighter. I'm most impressed at the guys who weigh 200+ pounds that can pump out 20+ pullups- like yellowmomba.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 1, 2007)

Focus said:


> Very impressive. 27 is awesome. The other posts are of mere jealosy - don't read them twice. *Nothing has really been accomplished past this post.* You mentioned the USMC... are you joining?



Accomplished by in means of....what?  The kid can do 27 pullups.  Thats fantastic.  I can bench 360.  Thats fantastic too.  Neither reply answer's the thread starter's question.


----------



## Focus (Mar 1, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Accomplished by in means of....what?  The kid can do 27 pullups.  Thats fantastic.  I can bench 360.  Thats fantastic too.  Neither reply answer's the thread starter's question.



He didn't come in bragging. He spoke of how he prefers to train to failure, and it is relevant that he is up towards 20 repetitions. If he could only complete 3 repetitions, then training to failure to get more numbers is obvious. But in his case, he is able to do 20/27, and still goes to failure each time. My training methods are a bit different, but my numbers are a bit lower as well.

For people to jump on him, especially the guy mocking his size, like "duh" you're 160 pounds, of course you can do that is insulting.

You could be 225 pounds... 360 bench? Duh, you better be doing that, since you're so heavy. That's what I'm pointing out.... it caught my eye.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 1, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I'm most impressed at the guys who weigh 200+ pounds that can pump out 20+ pullups- like yellowmomba.


While that's a good number of pullups, I'm never going to accept the "I weigh more than you that's why" excuse for not being able to do more than a few pullups.   Sure, you weigh more, but you also have *more* muscle.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 1, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> While that's a good number of pullups, I'm never going to accept the "I weigh more than you that's why" excuse for not being able to do more than a few pullups.   Sure, you weigh more, but you also have *more* muscle.



True.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Mar 1, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> While that's a good number of pullups, I'm never going to accept the "I weigh more than you that's why" excuse for not being able to do more than a few pullups.   Sure, you weigh more, but you also have *more* muscle.



 

The muscles you use doing a pull-up are the latissimus dorsi, teres major, biceps brachii; rhomboids, traps and pectoralis.  So while it makes sense that since a person who is 250 pounds has more muscle mass in those muscles involved in the movement, that doesn't mean that all of their additional weight is functional in a pullup.

So I would consider it perfectly reasonable for a person to say, "I weigh more than you, that's why".

You also have to take into account the strain on weaker links in the chain, such as the bicep, as a person weighing 250 pounds is likely to fatigue in a pullup at an early point just by virtue of the size and fatigue rate of those muscles.  A better demonstration of overall strength would be a deadlift or squat, quite frankly.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Mar 1, 2007)

Focus said:


> You could be 225 pounds... 360 bench? Duh, you better be doing that, since you're so heavy. That's what I'm pointing out.... it caught my eye.



You *better* be doing that?  I don't think I can benchpress 360 pounds, likely because I focus on lower body /shoulder strength.  That's a very subjective analysis.

And a 360 bench press is impressive.  Good work.


----------



## Focus (Mar 1, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> You *better* be doing that?  I don't think I can benchpress 360 pounds, likely because I focus on lower body /shoulder strength.  That's a very subjective analysis.
> 
> And a 360 bench press is impressive.  Good work.



It was a sarcastic comment, in reference of a comment earlier. Someone brushed off the guy with the 27 pullups because he weighed in at 160 pounds. Regardless of weight, it's impressive.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2007)

Focus said:


> It was a sarcastic comment, in reference of a comment earlier. Someone brushed off the guy with the 27 pullups because he weighed in at 160 pounds. Regardless of weight, it's impressive.



I'd kill to be able to do 27 pull-ups.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 1, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> I've done 1 pullup with 100 lbs hanging off teh belt.
> 
> That was kinda hard.



That's the most I've done as well, but I was holding it between my feet.  I could've done more though.  I think I had another 10 pounds in me, maybe a bit more if I used a belt.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm really curious how you were holding 100 lbs between your feet.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 2, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> So I would consider it perfectly reasonable for a person to say, "I weigh more than you, that's why".


Excuses are for weakmos.  Sack up and pull.  

I'm so strong I'm doing pullups right now while posting here.  OH YEA!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 2, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> I've done 1 pullup with 100 lbs hanging off teh belt.
> 
> That was kinda hard.



Why would you do that?


Anyways, post a vid.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 2, 2007)

Focus said:


> He didn't come in bragging. He spoke of how he prefers to train to failure, and it is relevant that he is up towards 20 repetitions. If he could only complete 3 repetitions, then training to failure to get more numbers is obvious. But in his case, he is able to do 20/27, and still goes to failure each time. My training methods are a bit different, but my numbers are a bit lower as well.



I dont know if he was bragging and I dont think it sounded like he was to me.  I just know that doing 27 reps is just a number.  To do that every time (which I dont know if he does EVERY time), is just useless.  Why not put on a dip belt, strap a 25lb plate to yourself and see if 27 turns into 10?  Or even worse..how about adding weight then come up with a  pullup program?



Focus said:


> For people to jump on him, especially the guy mocking his size, like "duh" you're 160 pounds, of course you can do that is insulting.



Well, my comment was a quick little joke.



Focus said:


> You could be 225 pounds... 360 bench? Duh, you better be doing that, since you're so heavy. That's what I'm pointing out.... it caught my eye.



So, cuz hes 160lbs I can say he "better be able to do 30 pullups?"

Bottom line, he got 27 pull ups.  That was his max reps.  How about max intensity, what is his max intensity?  Lets say its 1 45lb plate for 1 rep.  The next question would and should coorelate with the thread starter's question.  And whatdoyaknow... back to topic!


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 2, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Why would you do that?


Because I could.


> Anyways, post a vid.


I guess I could set up my camera phone...


----------



## plewser2006 (Mar 4, 2007)

i did 17 today...

im not bragging about anything, im in a bodybuilding forum, and i weigh 160lbs...
i have no bragging rights

but when it comes to pullups, i believe i should be viewed as an equal

regardless of my spelling/grammer mistakes, and size


and 27 was a personal best, it happened once, that would be equivalent to some of you saying "i can curl 30lbs 20 times, one time i did 27 times"

its a number

and if you do dedicated sets of pullups, you can overtrain...


----------



## plewser2006 (Mar 4, 2007)

and someone asked if i was joining the usmc

my brother joined
but, i dont have the balls


----------



## plewser2006 (Mar 4, 2007)

and im not pissed or insulted at all...

internet drama doesnt get to me

"its just myspace" as many would say


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Mar 4, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> Excuses are for weakmos.  Sack up and pull.
> 
> I'm so strong I'm doing pullups right now while posting here.  OH YEA!



You don't understand the difference between an excuse and a rational evaluation of a statement.

Calculate how much power you are generating , not how many reps you are doing.  That might be a better standard.

Also measure the range of motion, length of your arms, time under tension, the amount of fast/slow twithc muscle fibers, among other things.  It's not as cut and dry as you've implied.

People who oversimplify to come across as being badasses need to pipe down.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 4, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> I'm really curious how you were holding 100 lbs between your feet.



While standing up I place the dumbbell such that the handle runs perpendicular to my legs, one end of the dumbbell rests on top of my feet, and the other end is behind my ankle/heel.  Then I pick myself up enough to bend my knees to a 90 degree angle, and I hold my knees in that position while I do the chinups.  Make sense?


----------

